# Home HbA1c Test



## redrevis (Oct 30, 2010)

Has anyone tried one of these. It's called *A1c Now*, costs ?17.90, results in 8 minutes.



> Usually, an HbA1c test is done in the laboratory, and the results are then sent to the doctor. Now, there?s a faster and easier way to get immediate results. Introducing A1cNow. The first HbA1c test designed for home use. It?s an easy-to-use, single-use, disposable test that provides accurate results in just eight minutes.



I know it's quite expensive especially when we have them done anyway, just wondered if anyone desperately wanted to know what theirs was and tried one of these kits.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2010)

I think I would question how accurate it is given the more normal procedure of a full-on lab check. I know there are machines too that some clinics have so they can do 'on the spot' fingerprick HbA1c's, but again I think the machines are quite sophisticated and expensive. Not quite sure if I'd trust something that was an order of magnitude cheaper.


----------



## Steff (Oct 30, 2010)

Id never trust it, i would prefer to keep having my hbA the way i have it done now


----------



## redrevis (Oct 30, 2010)

Yeh I was thinking the same. But then I thought, well as a 'quality control test' of the product, wouldn't they have done tests and compared to lab tests from same blood sample to make sure it was accurate? Maybe I'm being naive. Would be interesting to know if it was accurate or not though.


----------



## margie (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm not sure why you would want to get one - unless you only have them done once a year - which is not unheard of. I did see them advertised in Balance once.

I wonder if they were brought out initially for counties where you pay for your healthcare - it may be cheaper than the Dr's fees etc.


----------



## Carina1962 (Oct 30, 2010)

When i was first diagnosed last year i bought a home testing HbA1c (Glucomen) which cost me about ?20 and my result was 6.4% then my actual test from the GP resulted in 6.7% so although not spot on there is little difference.  I haven't bought one since cos they are quite expensive and now am just happy to wait 6 monthly for the real test as i know i am monitoring my diabetes as best i can.


----------



## redrevis (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm not saying I want to buy one. I'm just intruiged if the technology has advanced so as to be able to give an accurate HbA1c from a finger prick drop of blood in a small home test kit. That is all. I guess without someone using it at the same time as having a blood test done to be sent to the labs, we'll never know.

*Edit - I saw the Glucomen ones as well, but those ones say 





> You send the sample to be tested professionally by the HbA1c lab.and receive the results within 48 hours of receipt of sample.


 So not quite as good as getting the results in 8 minutes.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 31, 2010)

It seems there has been a lot of academics testing the device:

http://ukpmc.ac.uk/abstract/MED/16386096


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh crikey - I just have  a little sinking feeling - if hba1c tests are going to be available from the chemist for less than ?20, does this mean soon in a year or so, we will be told to buy our own - as with strips!!

I'm sure it won't happen - will it?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 31, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Oh crikey - I just have  a little sinking feeling - if hba1c tests are going to be available from the chemist for less than ?20, does this mean soon in a year or so, we will be told to buy our own - as with strips!!
> 
> I'm sure it won't happen - will it?



I very much doubt it. GPs are paid incentives to get their diabetic patients within a certain HbA1c range so they would need a method of measuring this officially


----------



## redrevis (Oct 31, 2010)

That study was a good find Northerner. But what does it all mean. Too much scientific talk for me to translate it all into english


----------



## Northerner (Oct 31, 2010)

redrevis said:


> That study was a good find Northerner. But what does it all mean. Too much scientific talk for me to translate it all into english



Basically, what it says is that when all the results from the home test kit were taken together and averaged out, the average was pretty close to the laboratory test results, but if you look at the individual home test results there was quite a large range of deviation from the lab test results. 

So, let's say the lab gives a result of 5.5% and the home test gives results of 4.5%, 6.5% and 5.2% - the average there is 16.2 divided by 3 = 5.4%.

In that example, the average of the home test kit results is 5.4% - close to the lab results - but the individual results might be way above or below the lab result.

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## redrevis (Oct 31, 2010)

Makes perfect sense. Thanks for the translation 
So basically don't buy one of these kits if you are expecting an accurate result in a single test.


----------



## PhilT (Oct 31, 2010)

Personally I don't believe in 'home testing' kits of any sort as you can't rely on the results. 

Blood Glucose testers being the one exception of course as they tell you what your BG is at a certain point in time and are needed for all us diabetics.


----------

